# Activar relé por medio de un sensor de luz (LDR)



## Ga7i7o (Sep 2, 2008)

Saludos a todos los foristas, espero y me puedan ayudar.  

Estoy tratado de armar un circuito que funcione de la siguiente forma: 

1. Este debe tener un LDR (resistencia dependiente de luz) 
2. Cuando tu bloquees el paso de luz hacia el LDR, este activara un rele de 12V. 
3. Cuando dejes de bloquear el paso de luz, volverá el rele a su estado original. 

Este relé activara una bombita de agua, que hará, que el agua salga por un caño. Pero cuando dejes de bloquear la luz, el rele volverá al estado inicial y dejará de funcionar la bomba. 

Estoy tomando la idea de un circuito que arme el año pasado. Adjunto la imagen del circuito en borrador.

Lo que pasa es que cuando bloqueas la luz, el rele se activa, pero ya no vuelve a su estado original si es que dejas de bloquear el paso de luz.

Que modificaciones podría hacer?

Tengo un nivel básico de electrónica y estoy ayudando a mi hermana para su proyecto del colegio.

Los elementos que tengo son: 
Resistencias 03 (220 y 33K)
Diodo 01
SCR 01
LEd 01
Pulsadores abierto
Swicht de 2 tiempos
Batería de 9V
Condensador Cerámico 0.1uF
LDR 01

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## wilynic (Sep 2, 2008)

el problema que miro es como desactivar el SCR, por eso te recomiendo que mejor uses transistores, como switches, osea al borde de la saturacion, lo podes polarizar de forma que active y desactive el rele


----------



## Ga7i7o (Sep 2, 2008)

Mira eh conseguido un circuito con transistores, este haria la misma función?


----------



## Ga7i7o (Sep 2, 2008)

Eh encontrado este circuito, que parece relativamente facil de hacer, pero funciona a la inversa de lo que yo quiero.

Como podria realizar la ejecución inversa de este, es decir, que se active el relé cuando bloquee el paso de luz, y de desactive cuando le llegue luz.

Adjunto el circuito para una mejor explicación:


----------



## juaco (Sep 2, 2008)

Intercambia la posicion del LDR y P1 para que cuando hay luz, la resistencia es baja y esta apagado el rele; cuando no hay luz sobre el LDR la resistencia es alta y activa el rele.

Suerte.


----------



## Ga7i7o (Sep 2, 2008)

Alguien me podria explicar como se llama el componente en forma de triangulo, y con que nombre lo puedo conseguir en el mercado.

Este es el diagrama del circuito:



El nombre del componente indicado es: IC1=A.O. 741

Favor de indicarme el nombre común.

Gracias.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 2, 2008)

Pon el el google eso mismo que has puesto a ver que pasa. 

"" El nombre del componente indicado es: IC1=A.O. 741  ""

Diosss que listo es el google este !¿¿Eh?!


----------



## Ga7i7o (Sep 2, 2008)

A ok, muchas gracias. Les contare como me fué.


----------



## maiizOro (Dic 3, 2008)

ese trianguliito es un OPAMP 741

amplificador  operacional


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola foreros.
el esquema que presento ¨GA7I7O¨ Realmente funca yo lo he probado muchas veces incluso esta en uso, bueno como decian el amp-op es el 741, el transistor que yo ocupe fue el 2n2222 y el diodo rectificador el 1n4007, dada la configuracion del tr esta en corte saturacion, loque sirve para controlar el rele, y con el potenciometro regulas la entrada inversora del 741(en otras palabras regulas la sensibilidad del circuito).Este circuito es muy interesante y yiene una infinidad de usos,solo limitados por tu imaginacion. ADIOS Y QUE VIVA LA ELECTRONICA ANALOGICA


----------



## Esteban1593 (Jul 18, 2011)

El circuito esta alimentado con +9 y -9?


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 19, 2011)

no.  solamente con 9 positivo.  y tierra.

y ahi usan el opam, como un comparador de voltaje.


----------



## Esteban1593 (Jul 19, 2011)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## phavlo (Jul 19, 2011)

Date un paseo por este link: http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/sensor/senldr.html
esta bien explicado el funcionamiento y las configuraciones del LDR y tambien hay otro minitutorial sobre transistores, estan muy bien explicados y son bastantes entendibles..
saludos


----------



## kakashi1500 (Jul 19, 2011)

El circuito que pones Ga7i7o al principio me recuerda al circuito de una alarma contr ladrones y si recuerdo que la salida que tu pones al relevador en la alarma iva hacia un zumbador y se trataba de que se quedara prendido hasta desconectar la bateria.
y sobre el triangulito se trata de un amplificador operacional 741. pero no te limites puedes encontrara circuitos con el 555 poniendo el LDR como el disparo, si quieres el circuito abisame y lo subo aqui mismo


----------



## Esteban1593 (Jul 19, 2011)

No me andubo el circuito de Ga7i70. Nose si tengo el 741 quemado, nose si me protoboard hace falsos contatos. No tengo idea, pero ni idea jajajaja. La foto resistencia creo que es lo unico que me anda jajajajaja.

No me andubo el circuito de Ga7i70. Nose si tengo el 741 quemado, nose si me protoboard hace falsos contatos. No tengo idea, pero ni idea jajajaja. La foto resistencia creo que es lo unico que me anda jajajajaja.


----------



## hulk16 (Mar 24, 2012)

ese triangulito es un operador operacional (un chip) lm741


----------



## sbl (Ago 15, 2012)

si ese triangulito es un amplificador operacional (el cual puedes aplicarlo de muchas maneras para casi cualquier necesidad.) es muy versatil pero me parace que para el proyecto podrian utilizar un ne555


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 15, 2012)

cuando le da la luz activa y cuando no, se desactiva


----------



## mijail (Ago 16, 2012)

Hola a todos,

Siguiendo el circuito del post #4, cómo yo pudiera reemplazar el ldr por un fotodiodo, que es el que yo tengo?

Gracias y saludos.



Ah, también me gustaría saber si puedo usar cualquier transistor npn.

Saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 16, 2012)

con sensor optico
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/consulta-circuito-sensor-cny70-funciona-59672/


----------



## sayama357 (Ene 7, 2013)

bueno yo lo arme usando un 2n2222 que es un npn de uso general y funciona de maravilla




mijail dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Siguiendo el circuito del post #4, cómo yo pudiera reemplazar el ldr por un fotodiodo, que es el que yo tengo?
> 
> ...


----------

